# Ordering supplies, essential oils and soap making oils. Bulk apothcary



## Lbrown123 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have searched the threads and I still have questions about this supplier. Does anyone order essential oils from them? I am looking for a therapeutic Frankincense oil to apply to the skin directly. All the rest of what I need is for soaping. They offer a large selection but I am concerned about quality. I ordered lye here and it was good. They did not respond to my e-mails as someone stated in a earlier thread. When I called I was told to send an e-mail... Lol!


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 19, 2014)

I ordered some EO's from them.  I've only soaped with one, and it was my very first batch...and it was grapefruit.  My understanding is that some of those citrus EO's don't stick to well.  My soap is 6 weeks now, and you can smell the grapefruit, but it is very light.  I don't know if this is normal or not.  

I can say that Bulk Apothecary shipped everything nicely and they were timely in their shipping.

I think my Avocado oil and Sweet Almond oil is from there too.  I've used both and they seem fine!


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 19, 2014)

Lbrown123 said:


> I have searched the threads and I still have questions about this supplier. Does anyone order essential oils from them? I am looking for a therapeutic Frankincense oil to apply to the skin directly. All the rest of what I need is for soaping. They offer a large selection but I am concerned about quality. I ordered lye here and it was good. They did not respond to my e-mails as someone stated in a earlier thread. When I called I was told to send an e-mail... Lol!



I have ordered one EO from them and lye.  Both were great quality,  I would order again.



KatieShephard said:


> I ordered some EO's from them.  I've only soaped with one, and it was my very first batch...and it was grapefruit.  My understanding is that some of those citrus EO's don't stick to well.  My soap is 6 weeks now, and you can smell the grapefruit, but it is very light.  I don't know if this is normal or not.
> 
> I can say that Bulk Apothecary shipped everything nicely and they were timely in their shipping.
> 
> I think my Avocado oil and Sweet Almond oil is from there too.  I've used both and they seem fine!



With grapefruit you can keep more of the scent if you mix it with a more long lasting essential oil.  It wont stand out as the most bold scent of the mix, but you will have grapefruit tones.  Grapefruit alone will be pretty much dissipated within 6 months.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 19, 2014)

I would check New Directions.  They have excellent EO's. I've not used Bulk Apothcary though. Also, there is no governmental agency or organization that grades or certifies essential oils as therapeutic grade.  There is no formally approved grading standard used consistently in the essential oil industry.  I would also do more research before using any EO's directly on the skin for safety purposes.


----------



## tanglewood (Sep 19, 2014)

I order from BA quite often...good quality products, reasonable prices, fast shipping, & good  customer service. You may want to send that email again, perhaps the first got lost??


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 19, 2014)

I have ordered from them twice.  bergamot, clary sage, rice bran oil, and beeswax.  Great quality so far...   shipping was fast, too; but that might be because they are in my state.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 19, 2014)

> With grapefruit you can keep more of the scent if you mix it with a more long lasting essential oil.  It wont stand out as the most bold scent of the mix, but you will have grapefruit tones.  Grapefruit alone will be pretty much dissipated within 6 months.



This is what I was afraid of! :cry: Oh well...live and learn.  It's still nice soap


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have ordered from Bulk Apothecary, I really like their quality. They are a good option when I want to stay under the $100 minimum from New Directions Aromatics. Usually I need enough to order from NDA though or I would use Bulk Apothecary more. They seem to have a really good product IMHO.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 19, 2014)

My understanding is that "Theraputic Grade" was a term made up by an EO company to make their EO sound different from the pack - but there is no independent testing or review board that defines "Theraputic Grade" so that designation means as much as "all natural".


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies! I will give them a try as well as check out New Directions. I am going to get Christmas gifts ready soon so I am stocking up on supplies!
Katie I did that as we'll with the grapefruit EO. I mixed with Bergamot EO and just ended up with Bergamot! It will still be a good soap. I know a few people that like low scent so Merry Christmas to them!


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 19, 2014)

I've ordered from several companies recently, BA among them. The ship was *fast*, and everything arrived intact. The quality is high. The prices are are quite reasonable in comparison with others (aside from the herbs, and the basically just mail StarWest, which I think is an exorbitantly priced source, compared to Monterrey Bay Spice Co.) I think their lye is the cheapest around, and they will match prices. Oh, and when you are on their site, there is a little tab on the side or bottom of the screen - you can text with a Customer Service rep whenever the tab is there (most of the time). They are quick and friendly when answering questions. I think they are my favor vendor so far. Peak was speedy and I love the FOs I got, too.


----------



## Kittie (Sep 19, 2014)

I use a LOT of EOs in my skin care products. So far, I have found Edens Garden to be the best and their CS is great, you do have to email request for MSDS, and I did like the Frankincense I ordered from EG. I love anything I can afford from Organic Infusions (they are pricey and only sell Organic oils etc, and are FDA Certified to do so) also sells some very good Pure Certified Organic EOs. I've ordered EOs also from BA, but EG is just better scent for the Fr and Myrrh, and passes the drip test. For me, BA is great for other things. EO, not so much. 

What shunt and the others stated about "therapeutic" EOs is true and very correct. I have researched that topic to the N'th degree. 

If you already know this, then pardon please, but The truest test of a pure EO that has not been cut, is the drop test. Drip a drop of the EO on plain white printer paper. IF it evaporates without leaving a oily residue, then it will be a pure EO. IF it has been adulterated, or, cut, by the use of a carrier oil, then it will leave an oily spot which you can touch with finger and feel that oily slip.


----------



## Alexnmarcia (Sep 20, 2014)

Check out Plant Guru essential oils for affordable quality essential oils. You won't regret it


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I did not know about the drop test! I will definitely try it! And thanks for the recommendations on suppliers! I have never heard of some of these companies. This is a great forum! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 21, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> My understanding is that "Theraputic Grade" was a term made up by an EO company to make their EO sound different from the pack - but there is no independent testing or review board that defines "Theraputic Grade" so that designation means as much as "all natural".



Typically, although there is no certificate mandating! Therapeutic grade = 1st pass through steam distillation.  It cannot be therapeutic grade if it is the 2nd+ pass and it cannot be chemical extraction.  Your therapeutic and food grades should be first pass distillation. The 2nd and 3rd pass distillation or chemical extraction will be your cosmetic grade.

It's not just to make an EO sound better, it can actually be noticeably better.  The first pass is just what it sounds like, fresh plant material being distilled for EO and hydrosol.  The 2nd pass would be soggy plants that have already been distilled at a certain temp/pressure to get the best of the best.  2nd and 3rd pass will increase temps and/or pressure to get what remains.


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 21, 2014)

Well, to be a bit more clear, the distillations are optimized for maximum extraction, so the initial pass gets a particular set of extractables. And subsequent distillations get some of those and can capture other chemicals from the plant materials. This is neither a good or a bad thing - it depends on what you are interested in capturing and whether your conditions are optimized for getting this. This is why CO2 extractions of the same materials can smell quite different than the steam distillation - different process, different extraction profile. oh, and there is no official 'therapeutic grade' because there is only a very limited amount of actual science that supports an actual therapeutic value to many EOs, particularly in an aromatherapy application. They smell great, but I wouldn't hold your breath on a standardization.


----------



## pecorasfigs (Sep 21, 2014)

I Have ordered FO from them once. All VS Type was not impressed at all


----------

